# Programmierung vom Regelbaustein HILFE



## Cosmoffm (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich habe mich neu hier angemeldet und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Habe leider auch über die Forumsuche nicht dergleichen gefunden deshalb hier meine Frage.

Welche Regelparameter müssen dem Regelbaustein vorgegeben werden, wenn ein PD- und ein P-Regler realisiert werden soll.

Hoffe mir kann jemand damit helfen.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## vierlagig (27 Oktober 2008)

am FB41 kannst du über P_SEL, I_SEL und D_SEL den P, I und D anteil abschalten


----------



## Cosmoffm (27 Oktober 2008)

*2 Versuch*

HY vierlagig!
Hier ein beispiel: 

für den PID regler muß man TI TD GAIN vorgeben!
Was muß man vorgeben wenn man einen P und einen PD regler realisieren will???

DANKE


----------



## marlob (27 Oktober 2008)

Also TI ist der I-Anteil des Reglers, TD der D-Anteil des Reglers und Gain der P-Anteil.
Oder möchtest du noch was anderes wissen


----------



## vierlagig (27 Oktober 2008)

ich versteh dann wohl doch die grundsätzliche fragestellung nicht!

abschalten geht über die von mir genannten parameter, einstellen über die anderen... wenn ich z.B. keinen I-Anteil brauche, schalt ich ihn ab. ich sehe das problem nicht


----------



## Klaus.Ka (27 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich versteh dann wohl doch die grundsätzliche fragestellung nicht!
> 
> abschalten geht über die von mir genannten parameter, einstellen über die anderen... wenn ich z.B. keinen I-Anteil brauche, schalt ich ihn ab. ich sehe das problem nicht


 
ich denke es geht hier um eine haus- oder schulaufgabe 
sie dürfen keine fertigen bausteine nehmen und müssen sich überlegen wie sie die aufgabe lösen könnten.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Oktober 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> ich denke es geht hier um eine haus- oder schulaufgabe



da wollen wir die hausaufgabe mal lösen...

I-anteil auf 0 macht ihn aus
D-anteil auf unendlich macht ihn aus


----------



## Klaus.Ka (28 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da wollen wir die hausaufgabe mal lösen...
> 
> I-anteil auf 0 macht ihn aus
> D-anteil auf unendlich macht ihn aus


 
ich denke eher das er das selbst programmieren soll ohne fertigen baustein von siemens...


----------

